# Delta Dust Collector Model 50-760



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Ditto, I have one as well, been using it a year or so with no complaints! A thumbs up for sure and would buy it again!


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

It looks good. Is this the same one carried in the home improvement stores? I'm looking at one now for about 199.00 I think it is 1 to 1.5 hp. I am using ShopVac's for now but would like to upgrade to a shop wide dust collection system and I'm not sure I should invest in this if I'm going to upgrade in a few years. I wonder if it would still be an asset in a shop with a vac system?


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

where did you buy yours from?


----------



## Terry73 (Mar 31, 2008)

Tyler,

I paid right around $200 for this unit through amazon.com. It may qualify for the free shipping, I don't remember. Amazon has a great return policy if there is a problem. I havn't used it yet, but have read a lot of good reviews on it.


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

how did you get it for only 200, I see it for around 300 all the time and haven't found it any cheaper.


----------



## Terry73 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry, it was a dust collector I returned that was only 200. I paid 340 for the model your looking at. 
got it through amazon with free shipping. I got it awhile ago. it was easy ot assemble.


----------

